# kitty not getting power



## hondaforman06 (Jun 29, 2012)

ok so this is fr my buddy. anyway he got a 03 cat 500, irs, all that good stuff. anyway its not getting power anywhere really. i checked all the wires at the fuse box and no power to any.. had my test light grounded oth the battery and grounded it to the frame also and yes it works lol. anyway no power to the key either. the batttery has power. enouph to make some lights turn on anyway. is there somewhere before the fuses it could loose power? anyone else heve this pronlem


----------

